# selenium paste dosage



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

What is the dosage for selenium/vit e paste? Do you give it 4 weeks prior to kidding like bose? or closer? Have people had good results?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its on the tube I think its 4cc

I used it before I got BoSe and gave it to the kids after born

it says to give as the only source of selenium and you give it once a month


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess I will talk to my vet about bose. My issue is getting an accurate weight. Some of my girls are huge with kids and I don't want to go picking them up. I never feel good about my weight tape measurement!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would just guess. I usually don't give over 2cc's unless they are a very big doe and I am Positive they are over 80lbs. (For everyone reading this I am talking about ND's not large breed who weigh over 80 easy)


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay- the tape mesurement it is. I don't think any (well maybe Clem and Red Diamond) are over 80lbs. Red Diamond is pretty big and solid! Clem isn't far enough along for Bose- and well she's a big girl anyhow! I am assuming it is better to guess a little under than over since they can overdose on selenium.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I usually estimate mine between 40-60lbs

Angie weighed in at 56lbs when she was sick so Im not to far off on my estimates


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I heard the tape measurement thingy doesn't work on NDs


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So based on my Goat-Notes...

Liquid (Rx) BoSe has a dosage of 1cc per 40lbs

The Selenium/Vit E tube (gel/paste stuff) states that 5ml = 3cc's of liquid Rx.

So for my fullgrown nigi's I'd only dose about 2cc's.
For my babies I just smear a teeny-tiny bit from the tip of the tube onto their tongue (mom also gets her regular dose before kidding).

Hopefully that helps... :wink:

PS. Just another note: Each 5ml dose of paste/gel contains 2.5 ppm of Selenium. Anything higher than 3 ppm is considered a toxic level to goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bellafire Farm said:


> The Selenium/Vit E tube (gel/paste stuff) states that 5ml = 3cc's of liquid Rx.


Traci while that dosage makes sense where does it say that?

you also have to remember that ingested Selenium is going to be different then injecting. We also dose higher with most things thats ingested than injected because of the metabolism of goats


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently on the "label"... but I buy almost everything from jeffers or valleyvet online so it was probably from the "label" info given via them. ??? 

I just recently made notes about the 3ppm toxicity level... have yet to determine if there is a weight that needs to be equated with that 3ppm amount. I mean, if I have only Nigi's then is there toxicity level lower than that??? Not sure, still studying that part out... feel free to input any info you have... my education & notes are constantly evolving :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you for this post, it has been very helpful. I have been unable to obtain Bo-Se so this is my next best thing to try.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Epona, have you tried Vetusa? They only require a scrip for the pain meds and stuff I think.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

jay13 said:


> Epona, have you tried Vetusa? They only require a scrip for the pain meds and stuff I think.


you mean vet serv usa?

You can purchase there without a vet script - they have a vet write one for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Stacey - I signed up but since I don't have voice mail/answer machine on my home phone if they called I probably missed them. So, hubby is working nights again and I have his cell during the day so I messaged them, but haven't heard back yet <I just did it last night>, so I might call tomorrow, fingers crossed, because I don't want to have to pay a vet almost $100 just to come out and look at our herd so we can get BoSe! I'd have paid $40 for the farm call, but ridiculous all the extra costs for coming out to see a herd who appears healthy.


----------

